# recommendations for strike_poseidons height stack



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

strike gave me the full stack but is now ignoring me in PMs so im looking for anyone whos taken his stack before or has any experience in general heightmaxing to answer my questions.



Spoiler



• glucosamine - 1500 mg
• chondroitin - 1200 mg
• msm
• folic acid - 800 mcg
• megafolinic
• sam-e - 2000 mg
• bmp
• hexarelin
• ecdysterone
• curcumin
• resveratrol
• rosuvastatin
• doxycycline
• si wu tang - standard
• meclozine - 25 mg
• strontium translate (protos sachets)



1. how often should each of these be taken?
2. as you can see i have the recommended dosages for only 6 out of 16 of the ingredients. what should they be for the remainder?
3. every person i know of whos taken this stack is only doing so partially. what are the minimum ingredients required to still yield results, even if they might be slower?
4. what are the side effects? all ive heard so far is that it can enlarge your nose, but thats not very surprising.
5. if you personally took this stack at least partially, i am interested in your results. feel free to share.


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jul 19, 2020)

Have been taking it for a week now. Can't really tell if I grew from the stack or from the fact that I am still growing but I did get some results.


----------



## Bewusst (Jul 19, 2020)

@John McCormick


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

Uglyass said:


> Have been taking it for a week now. Can't really tell if I grew from the stack or from the fact that I am still growing but I did get some results.


can you tell me how much youve grown? how old are you? are you taking the stack fully or partially?


----------



## Tom2004 (Jul 19, 2020)

Don’t post the full stack here Strike would disapprove m8


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> can you tell me how much youve grown? how old are you? are you taking the stack fully or partially?


lemme finish it first before I jump to conclusions plz


----------



## Tom2004 (Jul 19, 2020)

Tom2004 said:


> Don’t post the full stack here Strike would disapprove


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> strike gave me the full stack but is now ignoring me in PMs so im looking for anyone whos taken his stack before or has any experience in general heightmaxing to answer my questions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as heightmaxing goes, you can combine that with

Somatropin
IGF-1 LF3 (Expensive but important)
GHRP 2
If you do your bloodwork on thyroid and it's T3/T4 is below average levels, you should use levothyroxine
If you have issues with sleeping, you can use DHEA, it has also gh effects, look it up
If you want to extend the age of your bones, just follow my DHT maxing guide btw








DHT MAXING - ULTIMATE GUIDE


So you want to increase your DHT? Say no more fella, cause i'm about to drop another banger.. let's begin: DHT BENEFITS IN THE WOMB - The amount of DHT receptors you'll going to have is predetermined in the womb - Wrist size, ankle size, and bone antropometry in general is affected by...




looksmax.org



​You can hop on mild AI if you're concerned about estrogen

THE THINGS I DON'T KNOW IF ARE LEGIT BUT ARE MENTIONED HERE

Hexarelin
Ibutamoren
Puretropin
CJC no DAC (Just an hgh past expiration date)


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

Tom2004 said:


> Don’t post the full stack here Strike would disapprove m8


id respect the privacy of the stack, but im looking to get started on it as soon as possible. as you know it becomes more difficult to grow as time goes on. i want to make sure the stack is taken properly and that i am not just spending money on random shit. strike is viewing my PMs but ignoring me, even after i offered money for his troubles.


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 19, 2020)

over for your iq if you are taking that 14yo faggots advice tbh


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> over for your iq if you are taking that 14yo faggots advice tbh


nice argument retard


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> nice argument retard


you believe in some retarded random 14 yo on internet instead of doctors for stature growth? nice iq retard


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 19, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> you believe in some retarded random 14 yo on internet instead of doctors for stature growth? nice iq retard


your attention span is too low to have a meaningful conversation about this. i never said i believed in either side which is why i made a thread about this for discussion in the first place, so nice projection retard. doesnt surprise me at all that some subhuman shit flinger with a fractional reaction to post ratio has nothing to offer except ad hominems


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> your attention span is too low to have a meaningful conversation about this. i never said i believed in either side which is why i made a thread about this for discussion in the first place, so nice projection retard. doesnt surprise me at all that some subhuman shit flinger with a fractional reaction to post ratio has nothing to offer except ad hominems


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> View attachment 527247


id gladly get cancer if i could get out of being a 6'2 manlet


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> id gladly get cancer if i could get out of being a 6'2 manlet


Your face must be repulsive if you think height is the problem lmao


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Your face must be repulsive if you think height is the problem lmao


----------



## Madness (Jul 19, 2020)

In theory that stack could work, in practice no one is going to be able to do that. Hexarelin will desensitize after about 3-4 months anyways.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> View attachment 527280


? Who the fuck has problems getting laid at 6'2 lmao. Maybe you should look for a stack for your bo2cel eye area, or your retruded mandible, instead of coping with height


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> ? Who the fuck has problems getting laid at 6'2 lmao. Maybe you should look for a stack for your bo2cel eye area, or your retruded mandible, instead of coping with height


something about a delusional narcy autistic subhuman with an angle frauded + squint frauded cropped avatar calling anyone elses eye area undesirable just makes my day


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> something about a delusional narcy autistic subhuman with an angle frauded + squint frauded cropped avatar calling anyone elses eye area undesirable just makes my day


cry, dnrd


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> cry


folded retard


----------



## irrumator praetor (Jul 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5583 (Jul 19, 2020)

Don't take any stack without doing your own research


----------



## s3-s3 (Jul 19, 2020)

Chintuck22 said:


> As far as heightmaxing goes, you can combine that with
> 
> Somatropin
> IGF-1 LF3 (Expensive but important)
> ...




Dude, I just want to tell you’re a good person. Thank you for the amazing threads


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jul 19, 2020)

this is cope


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 19, 2020)

Tom2004 said:


> Don’t post the full stack here Strike would disapprove m8


Stfu lol u come on here and take all the info then go into ur gay discord chats and share some private stuff and leave us


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> this is cope


nice argument retard


----------



## TheCourier45 (Jul 19, 2020)

Msm is 1g but it usually come in 700mg with Gluco/Chond
Folinic is also 800mcg. I take folinic in the morning and folic at night
Hexarelin is 100mcg once or twice a day i think and stop taking it for a week after two weeks of use and repeat
BMP i think is also standard dosage of what it says in the container 2 pills morning and 2 before workout
Sam e divided doses one in the morning and before bed with no food or water 2 hours before and after

The side effects are cancer i guess but some other member took it and had pain and diarrhea . I'm taking it but cant say i feel anything

I took it for one and half months already cant say i have any measurable results but i only took Hexa Sam E GCM Folinic and Mez for the first month and the second i took everything else minus what he recently added a week or two ago (strontium doxycycline etc.)


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

TheCourier45 said:


> Msm is 1g but it usually come in 700mg with Gluco/Chond
> Folinic is also 800mcg. I take folinic in the morning and folic at night
> Hexarelin is 100mcg once or twice a day i think and stop taking it for a week after two weeks of use and repeat
> BMP i think is also standard dosage of what it says in the container 2 pills morning and 2 before workout
> ...


thanks for sharing mate

how old are you if you dont mind me asking

heres the updated version with added sources and measurements for anyone whos interested in getting started


Spoiler



• glucosamine - 1500 mg
• chondroitin - 1200 mg
• msm - 1000 mg





Doctor's Best, Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM with OptiMSM, 360 Veggie Capsules







www.iherb.com





• folic acid - 800 mcg





NOW Foods, Folic Acid, 800 mcg, 250 Tablets







www.iherb.com





• megafolinic - 800 mcg





Source Naturals, MegaFolinic, 800 mcg, 120 Tablets







www.iherb.com





• sam-e - 2000 mg





Lake Avenue Nutrition, SAMe ( Disulfate Tosylate), 400 mg, 60 Enteric Coated Tablets







www.iherb.com





• bmp - 2 capsules








BMP Capsules Enhanced Formula


A highly specific combination of ingredients to optimize an exciting, untapped pathway for muscle growth — bone morphogenetic proteins.



evolutionarymuse.com





• hexarelin - 100 mcg





Purchase Hexarelin 5MG Online


Buy Hexarelin at Element SARMs for the best price and quality. We offer the purest SARMs and Peptides sourced and made in America. BUY PEPTIDES ONLINE from Element SARMS.




www.elementsarms.com





• ecdysterone - 2 capsules








Beta Ecdysterone | 90 capules | 245 mg per capsule | Lab Tested


Vemo Herb beta ecdysterone capsules are the most potent. Lab comparative analysis shows it contains the most active ingredient over the most popular




proteinfactory.com





• curcumin - 2000 mg


• resveratrol - 200 mg








Spring Valley Resveratrol Plus Red Wine Extract Dietary Supplement, 250 mg, 30 count - Walmart.com


Arrives by Wed, Dec 21 Buy Spring Valley Resveratrol Plus Red Wine Extract Dietary Supplement, 250 mg, 30 count at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com





• rosuvastatin - ?

• doxycycline - 100 mg

• si wu tang - standard

• meclozine - 25 mg

• strontium translate (protos sachets) - ?



still missing the dosages for rosuvastatin and strontium translate, but seems like most people arent taking the entire stack anyway so missing 2 lesser talked about ingredients shouldnt hurt


----------



## s3-s3 (Jul 19, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> thanks for sharing mate
> 
> how old are you if you dont mind me asking
> 
> ...




Thanks man! One question how much for all of this?


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 19, 2020)

s3-s3 said:


> Thanks man! One question how much for all of this?


the entire stack considered, it should be a little less than $400

but like i said it seems to me that most people are taking the stack only partially, which is why im trying to find out the bare minimum ingredients needed to come up with a budget version that will still yield results


----------



## TheCourier45 (Jul 19, 2020)

16 and little over half


----------



## TheCourier45 (Jul 20, 2020)

Well he mention that Same Folic/Folinic bmp mez and swt hexa were essential i think some members said they only took Sam e GCM Folic acid in some thread

I think in my opinion a "Budget Stack" would consist of
Sam E(99$ per month)buy in bulk for discount or be on the look out for a killer discount that happens every month or so there was one on july 4 for 24$ dollars instead of the usual 33$ ish for box(12 days)

Folic(12$ for little more over a year)/Folinic(12$ for 2 months Sources Natural or a year for 12$ but liquid version cali gold brand not sure if Strike recommends one over the other)
BMP 59$ for two months if just two pills and not other two before workout
Hexa 34$ for two months if i'm not mistaken on the dosages(On a thread there was talk about puerarin being a cheap alt to hexa but cant find dosage for and doesnt seem that cheaper than hexa unless you include the cost of bac water and syringes for hexa)
Mez less than 25 depending or source and usually last 100 days
16$ Bac and syringes(Insulin and Mixing 3ml 12$) for Hexa about 28$
270$ total if im not mistaken it late already

A truly Budget stack would be

Sam e eod or less than rec dosage
Hexa
Mez
GCM
Folic Acid
Maybe BMP if you could spare extra
For syringes i went to walmart and asked for insulin syringes for my mom and the mixing needle for a school experiment and they bileved me and gave a small packet of insulin syringes and a free mixing needle  (will not work for everybody)
and bac water just buy one of mountain side medical website
8.5 hrs of sleep 

This is just my opinion could be wrong there a lot more knowledgeable members here than me


----------



## Tom2004 (Jul 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Stfu lol u come on here and take all the info then go into ur gay discord chats and share some private stuff and leave us


your a cunt, we don’t ‘take the info’ we collaboratively work together. Looksmax is full of autists anyway


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 20, 2020)

*Dx*


Tom2004 said:


> your a cunt, we don’t ‘take the info’ we collaboratively work together. Looksmax is full of autists anyway


BRB ur a manlet coping with a cancer stack 

BRB I'm taking hgh at 6'2+


----------



## Tom2004 (Jul 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> *Dx*
> 
> BRB ur a manlet coping with a cancer stack
> 
> BRB I'm taking hgh at 6'2+


Lol we’ll see the tables change


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 20, 2020)

Tom2004 said:


> Lol we’ll see the tables change


If they do it's natural growth 

I wanna see tons of 18+ Yr olds on the stack and grow that's the only way to see if its legit 
Amyways I might take it myself


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> If they do it's natural growth
> 
> I wanna see tons of 18+ Yr olds on the stack and grow that's the only way to see if its legit
> Amyways I might take it myself


ive spoken to two 18+ users in the discord server, one is 21 years old and gained an inch in 3 weeks. the other is the 25 year old who gained 2 inches in 4. supposedly most of the people who have gotten results from this stack are 18+.


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 20, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> ive spoken to two 18+ users in the discord server, one is 21 years old and gained an inch in 3 weeks. the other is the 25 year old who gained 2 inches in 4. supposedly most of the people who have gotten results from this stack are 18+.


Ur talking shit again no fricking proof I can make a discord and say the same thing for any other drugs 

I will possibly run the stack I would love to be 7ft


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> Ur talking shit again no fricking proof I can make a discord and say the same thing for any other drugs
> 
> I will possibly run the stack I would love to be 7ft


youd have to be a fucking weirdo to lie about some shit like this, there is literally nothing to gain. i originally tried to buy my way into the server to which strike didnt seem interested in my money at all. the discussions seem legit and ill be personally ordering the stack soon. there are other 18+ year olds who are taking the stack as we speak


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 20, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> youd have to be a fucking weirdo to lie about some shit like this. there is literally nothing to gain. i originally tried to buy my way into the server to which strike didnt seem interested in my money at all. the discussions seem legit and ill be personally ordering the stack soon. there are other 18+ year olds who are taking the stack right as we speak


OK true tbh there is no incentive 

But @Strike_Poseidon is dodgy I exposed him showing his yt channel and he said its not him we all know it's his

His looksmax acc is new made in January 

His comments on hgh videos are from 4+ months ago


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> OK true tbh there is no incentive
> 
> But @Strike_Poseidon is dodgy I exposed him showing his yt channel and he said its not him we all know it's his
> 
> ...


yeah i saw that in the other thread. it probably is his but i can understand why he'd want to steer away from an old alias since it could potentially be used to identify him. as you might realize this site is no stranger to doxing. i wouldnt want anyone digging up my shit either. he did mention that hes trying to avoid repercussions from the FDA (which is far fetched imo)

only other reason i can think of is he thinks his old videos are cringe, lol


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 20, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> OK true tbh there is no incentive
> 
> But @Strike_Poseidon is dodgy I exposed him showing his yt channel and he said its not him we all know it's his
> 
> ...


im gonna take strikes stack tbh...
my HGH still hasn't come, and my plates are gonna close soon anyway so it prolly wont help that much


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 20, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> yeah i saw that in the other thread. it probably is his but i can understand why he'd want to steer away from an old alias since it could potentially be used to identify him. as you might realize this site is no stranger to doxing. i wouldnt want anyone digging up my shit either. he did mention that hes trying to avoid repercussions from the FDA (which is far fetched imo)
> 
> only other reason i can think of is he thinks his old videos are cringe, lol


Tbh yh the videos are from 3 years ago so u can doxx


----------



## dadfa (Jul 21, 2020)

Where is Strike's old youtube channel? Since, it's not him it shouldn't be a problem sharing.


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Jul 21, 2020)

How does sam-e cause cancer? @SexuallyAbusive


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 25, 2020)

which BMP ?


----------



## goat2x (Jul 25, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> which BMP ?


7


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 25, 2020)

goat2x said:


> 7


does he mention why 7


----------



## goat2x (Jul 25, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> does he mention why 7


yes its in the discord


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 25, 2020)

goat2x said:


> yes its in the discord


unfortunately I am not in it


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 25, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> which BMP ?


check this out








BMP Capsules Enhanced Formula


A highly specific combination of ingredients to optimize an exciting, untapped pathway for muscle growth — bone morphogenetic proteins.



evolutionarymuse.com


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 25, 2020)

SexuallyAbusive said:


> check this out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is not real BMP though, is it ?
real BMP 7 is expensive af, and things like the one you linked are not common in EU


----------



## bossman (Jul 25, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> it is not real BMP though, is it ?
> real BMP 7 is expensive af, and things like the one you linked are not common in EU


strike's stack has that in it, not bmp 7 jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 25, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> it is not real BMP though, is it ?
> real BMP 7 is expensive af, and things like the one you linked are not common in EU


Dr, what's your opinion on SARMs?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jul 25, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Dr, what's your opinion on SARMs?


nothing
I can form a premature opinion about it if you want, but would rather not because I dont inform myself about most things anymore


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 26, 2020)

dadfa said:


> Where is Strike's old youtube channel? Since, it's not him it shouldn't be a problem sharing.


the channel just happened to get deleted as soon as he started getting heat for it lmao. which was just more proof that it was his channel


----------



## Chadelite (Jul 26, 2020)

ProAcktiv said:


> the channel just happened to get deleted as soon as he started getting heat for it lmao. which was just more proof that it was his channel


yep i exposed it was him i screenshotted but lost it 

anyways that account was his he just doesn't wanna admit it since he is so serious on here and the way he talks on yt is funny


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jul 26, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> yep i exposed it was him i screenshotted but lost it


There was still screenshots in the heightmaxx thread bro








just bought stricke poseidons tumormaxxing stack


went full autist mode tbh ngl Shopping Cart (4) Doctor's Best, Glucosamine Chondroitin MSM with OptiMSM, 360 Veggie Capsules Item Price: $35.76 Qty: 1 $35.76 Now Foods, Folic Acid, 800 mcg, 250 Tablets Item Price: $5.06 Qty: 1 $5.06 Source Naturals, MegaFolinic, 800 mcg, 120 Tablets Item...




looksmax.org


----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 27, 2020)

Dr Shekelberg said:


> it is not real BMP though, is it ?
> real BMP 7 is expensive af, and things like the one you linked are not common in EU


check this out





EvoMuse BMP Writeup (UPDATED) - AnabolicMinds.com


Ok, guys - here is the writeup covering the updated formula. BMP 2.0 Write Up Intro EvoMuse released the original BMP formula almost a year ago and it became extremely popular with tons of great user feedback, fully delivering on the muscle building hype. During this time however, we’ve found a...



anabolicminds.com


----------

